# R. Scott Bakker's The Second Apocalypse



## Sarcellus (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi all, new here. I couldn't find a general thread that wasn't outdated.

Any fans/haters that would be interested in discussing this fantastic series (my opinion might be biased)?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm not sure which series this is, but I read the book The Darkness That Comes Before. I think that's the Prince of Nothing series? I really loved that book though. More cerebral fantasy than I'm used to, but maybe that's why I liked it so much. 

Does the Second Apocalypse follow the same characters? If so, no spoilers!


----------



## Sarcellus (Jun 19, 2014)

Originally, from what I understand, _The Prince of Nothing, The Aspect-Emperor,_ and _The-Series-That-Shall-Not-Be-Named_ are the sequences that make up _The Second Apocalypse_.

There are spoiler tags on this forum, right?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, you can use spoiler tags if you'd like. I can talk to you The Darkness that Comes Before, but it's been a while since I've read it.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jun 20, 2014)

I read The Darkness that Comes Before and found it somewhat interesting. Though as I often find with newer fantasy books, I found the backstory much more interesting that the current story. I tried to read the second book, but couldn't stand it.


----------



## Sarcellus (Jun 21, 2014)

Mythopoet said:


> I read The Darkness that Comes Before and found it somewhat interesting. Though as I often find with newer fantasy books, I found the backstory much more interesting that the current story. I tried to read the second book, but couldn't stand it.



That's really unfortunate that you couldn't make it through _The Warrior-Prophet_. The second trilogy (which isn't complete yet) does deal with the back-story hinted at throughout the _Prince of Nothing_.

For a long time I actually thought that _The Prince of Nothing_ was the whole story. But I think that Bakker's definitely intended to deal with the back-story all along.

EDIT: What stopped you reading the second book?


----------

